# Frontier wheel bearing socket size



## gudel (Mar 17, 2005)

I have a 2001 XE Frontier KA24DE, 2WD and I'm looking to find out the socket size that I can use to remove the wheel bearing lock nut.
The biggest socket I have is 21mm, I don't want to remove the wheel and remove the hub, measure the socket, and run to Sears and get the necessary socket.

Perhaps those who had repacked their bearing can help. What size is this, 30mm/36mm?

For illustration, highlighted in red:


----------

